# [SOLVED] Steam connection problems



## Steveo556 (May 24, 2009)

I installed the beta and I kept on getting error messages and I could not open steam. The I reinstalled steam and now it updates and i log in and i cannot connect to the network. It works fine my other computer. My ports and firewall worked fine with my old steam. Is there a way I can get the old steam client back or some other way I can fix this problem? HELP ME PLEASE.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Steam connection problems*

Uninstall Steam with revo uninstaller and try installing steam again
http://www.revouninstaller.com/

This will totally rid your computer of steam giving it a clean slate to reinstall it.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Steam connection problems*

Hi and welcome to TSF.
What is the make and model of your modem and router?


----------



## Steveo556 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Steam connection problems*

linksys nr041 router
Arris TM402P/110 modem


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Steam connection problems*

It may help to open ports for Steam.
Put *192.168.1.1* in the web browser, and hit enter. Are you inside of the router's configuration pages?


----------



## Steveo556 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Steam connection problems*

yes i am


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Steam connection problems*

Log into your steam account via a different PC and make sure you have opted "out" of all the beta's. A users account info is stored on steam servers aswell as information like Beta signups. As soon as you opt out of the betas make sure you log off from steam (Not just close it) and then try and install on your PC.

When your logging in on your PC its downloading the beta package again which sounds to me like this particular beta does not like your PC.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Steam connection problems*

Next, go to advanced page, then virtual server or port forwarding, and open the ports for Steam. The ports are listed here.


----------



## Steveo556 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Steam connection problems*

aus_Karlos, When I went to my account it did not have beta testing on the other pc.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Steam connection problems*

Have you made sure XP or Vista has allowed steam through the firewall (even if the firewall is off). 
What Anti-Virus are you using?

@Jason09 - I would assume that its not a router problem as he can log into steam on a different PC in the house.


----------



## Steveo556 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Steam connection problems*

I have xp and i turned the virus wall off. My anti-virus is AVG.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Steam connection problems*

Did you reinstall Steam? (suggested earlier.)


----------



## Steveo556 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Steam connection problems*

yes i have done that atleast 4 times.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Steam connection problems*

Maybe you can install steam and make a new account then delete it and go into your normal account.


----------



## Origin (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Steam connection problems*

From this thread: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=871180

How to revert back to normal from beta:

"To get the current client back:

- Delete winui.gcf from Steamapps
- Start > Run > type regedit, go to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Valve\Steam and delete "Beta"
- Run Steam.exe"

Quote from the last post in same thread from Valve: "Since this beta was bad we've taken it down. There will be a new one soon, if you are stuck with a broken build delete the beta regkey per sciss0rz instructions and you should get back on the good version."


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Steam connection problems*

Your problem is more than likely AVG. Is it the free version?
The free version and also payed can block steam from installing/running. The best cause of action is to get an Anti-Virus that does not conflict with Steam.
I use Avast Anti-Virus Free Home Edition, it has much better protection than AVG and it can also detect online games so it knows not to block them.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Steam connection problems*

If you have Steam set to allow, McAfee firewall can also work.


----------



## Steveo556 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Steam connection problems*

i fixed my problem. i reformated.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Steam connection problems*

You can mark the thread solved by clicking the Mark as solved option under Thread Tools.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Steam connection problems*

What are you using now for anti virus?


----------

